# pomyłka z ustawieniami przy instalacji Xorga

## piotrk2683

witam 

zamyśliłem się w czasie konfiguracji xorga i zamiast wpisać fglrx do /etc/make.conf dla Radeona, bo taką mam grafę, wpisałem nvidia i przy próbie konfigurowania Xów wyskakiwał error o błędzie załadowania modułu nvidia,

wpisałem poprawnie do /etc/make.conf fglrx i próbowałem odinstalować pakiet xorg-x11 i zainstalować od nowa już z opcją fglrx dla Radeona, ale przy próbie konfiguracji Xorga - Xorg -configure wyskakuje nadal error o błędzie ładowania modułu nvidia

przy próbie usunięcie xorg-x11 odinstalowało mi tylko ten pakiet,

jak zmienić ustawienia do konfiguracji Xorga, żeby przy poleceniu Xorg -configure system szukał sterów do Radeona,a nie sterów nvidii ?

przy pierwszym instalowaniu xorg-x11 pobierało ponad 100 pakietów, więc przypuszczam, że to może być kwestia ustawienia dla jakiegoś z tych pakietów, ale nie wiem jak teraz przebudować je wszystkie z ustawieniem fglrx w make.conf 

Gentoo stawiane w sposób klasyczny ze stage 3

grafika Radeon HD 6470M

----------

## SlashBeast

odpal 'emerge -NuDa @world', zalapie w ten sposob nowe flagi use (VIDEO_CARD ustawia odpowiednie flagi) i przebuduje x11-drivers ktory wciagnie odpowiedni sterownik, potem 'emerge --depclean --ask' wyrzuci sterownik nvidia.

----------

